# Nachträgliches Konvertieren von GIF/JPG raw-Daten in Image?



## MR-dev (24. Dez 2004)

Hallo, 

ist es möglich, per Stream in ein Array/sonstiges Objekt eingelesene .jpg oder .gif -Daten (welche noch nicht dekomprimiert sind!) nachträglich in ein Image-Objekt/oder Array mit dekomprimierten Pixel-Werten umzuwandeln? 
(Also die GIF/JPG-Dekompression nachträglich anwenden.) 

Ich würde nämlich gerne eine Ladezeige für größere Einzelbilder implementieren, die den exakten Ladestatus eines Einzelbildes anzeigen kann. 

Gibt es eine Lösung dafür bis JDK 1.1x? Oder ist es nicht realisierbar (ohne den kompletten GIF/JPG-Dekompressions-Algorithmus sinnloserweise zu re-implementieren)? 

Habe schon in anderen Foren nachgefragt, jedoch bisher ohne Antwort.
Über Hilfe/Anmerkungen dazu wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Weihnachtliche Grüße.
MR-dev


----------



## Roar (24. Dez 2004)

so: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Toolkit.html#createImage(byte[])


----------



## MR-dev (25. Dez 2004)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Habe bisher nur Applets mit JDK 1.02 entwickelt... bin nicht auf die Idee gekommen mal bei 1.1 im Toolkit nachzuschauen.

Super!

Na dann frohes Fest!  :applaus:


----------

